

Ask HN: what are some good companies to work for on the west coast? - quietthrow

Looking to hear about innovative companies that take a keen interest in employee development abd have good employee development programs, well funded and stable. Basically what else is out there besides google amazon and Facebook?
======
rd1010
You do realize that the majority of tech companies in the U.S. are on the west
coast? This may be a good place to start:

[http://www.crunchbase.com/search/advanced/companies/1987518](http://www.crunchbase.com/search/advanced/companies/1987518)

You seem to want more established companies, so showing ones with over 500
employees, within 500 miles of the Bay Area. I think you will find that there
is a great deal of depth in terms of the number of successful tech companies
out this way.

